# Preseason Game 1: Houston Rockets vs. Memphis Grizzlies



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*(0-0)/(0-0)*

When/Where:
*Tuesday, October 7, 8:30 PM ET*

_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs. *OKC*​


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

First preseason game is always exciting.
Go Rockets.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh man I miss these threads. So good to see them again, especially since the Texans suck really bad.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Ohhhh, Cornholio still got it! This must have been your third season right? Keep it up! 

I would love to see Rick tests out different combination.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Ohhhh, Cornholio still got it! This must have been your third season right? Keep it up!
> 
> I would love to see Rick tests out different combination.


Now that I think of it, I've been doing this for 2 and half seasons. Damn long time! 

I need new logos.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

> McGrady still healing as Memphis visits for preseason opener
> 
> Day after day, practice after practice, scrimmage after scrimmage, highlight reel dunk after hard-nosed stop, the rave reviews of training camp kept rolling in. From each other.
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6043238.html


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I'm actually happy that T-Mac and Battier won't be playing. I guess we'll be seeing Barry and Artest start.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> especially since the Texans suck really bad.


Who are the Texans! :wink:

Is the game going to be televised tonight?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> Is the game going to be televised tonight?


*Television - FSN Houston:*
Comcast - Ch. 37 
Dish Network - Ch. 444 
DirecTV - Ch. 678
AT&T U-Verse - Ch. 755

*HDTV - FSN Houston:*
Comcast - Ch. 302 
Dish Network - Ch. 366 
DirecTV - Ch. 678-1
AT&T U-Verse - Ch. 1753

*Radio:*
Sports Radio 610 AM


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Wish there was a way to watch this on cable in Memphis.

FSN South is showing a Rodeo right now. :|


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Yeah boooooooo


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Wish there was a way to watch this on cable in Memphis.
> 
> FSN South is showing a Rodeo right now. :|


That is so lame. If I find any online stream would you be interested?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Not sure if its on the radio in Memphis, but for the out of towners this is the live feed for AM 610 in Houston

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/7262/20_nba-houston_audio_040930.asx


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Awesome! Thanks.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I wish there was a stream I could watch


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Good to see that we won. They should give Joey Dorsey more playing time in these preseaosn games. I like the minutes people are getting.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

> *Landry's 18 points pace win; Artest struggles with shot but scores 15*
> By JONATHAN FEIGEN Copyright 2008 Houston Chronicle
> Oct. 8, 2008
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6045733.html


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Houston Rockets preseason game1 debut highlights*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4z_7xN7titk


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

> Rockets Outlast Grizz 96-93
> Carl Landry leads the way with 18 points, 9 rebounds
> Ron Artest totaled 15 points and 6 rebounds in his Rockets' debut.
> Jason Friedman
> ...


http://www.nba.com/rockets/news/Rockets_Outlast_Grizz_9693-284524-34.html


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Eventually Aaron Brooks will become a better point guard


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Legend-Like said:


> Eventually Aaron Brooks will become a better point guard


I certainly hope so. I hope he will be a solid starting PG.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Legend-Like said:


> Eventually Aaron Brooks will become a better point guard


i think right now he is not ready and that going into the season i think we need another backup point even if Barry can carry some of the load i hope Aaron can change my mind in the next couple of games because he in this game he doesn't seem ready to be the number 2 point. PS what happen to Damon Stodamire?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4nOwBkz9f0

Those Grizzlies guys are really something. Damn Rudy is a phenomenal dunker.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

But that Mike Harris putback was pretty sick too.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

> Rockets like what they have at point guard
> Alston knows a lot of eyes are on him, Brooks
> By JONATHAN FEIGEN Copyright 2008 Houston Chronicle
> Oct. 8, 2008
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6048068.html


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

> Rockets Notes: Landry lauded for effort against Grizzlies
> By JONATHAN FEIGEN Copyright 2008 Houston Chronicle
> Oct. 8, 2008,
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6048040.html


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> It's not supposed to be this easy.
> 
> After a summer spent away from the team due to ongoing contract negotiations, it was only natural to assume Carl Landry might get off to a slow start at training camp. And while that thought was understandable, it was also laughably off-base.
> 
> ...


Carl Landry Feeling Right at Home


----------

